# Brazing: filler, tip size, resource recomendations



## MannaDesigns (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey everyone,

I've done a good amount of searching on this forum and others and having little luck finding what I'm looking for. I'm starting to gear up for my first frame build and am looking at consumables for brazing.

I plan to fillet braze. I have my torches set up, and am in the process of getting the tools for my miters. With some practice tubes from RCP on the way, I'm looking for some specifics on what size/material brazing filler and flux paste to use. I have some stock Brazing rod, with the flux on the rod I got at the local welding supplier and I've been playing with rough stock, but I'm certain its not the right stuff. 

Also, I currently have a Victor performer torch setup, with a size 0 nozzle/tip. So far i feel like I've not been able to control the heat very well (overheating, burning the braze) on the joints I've done and curious as to what size you recommend for someone looking to improve...

Thanks and my apologies if this is answered elsewhere.


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

Call Henry James and you can get advice and everything you need in one stop. 

FWIW, this has been discussed a thousand times on the phred.org listserve.

-Walt


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

you can burn the joint with any size tip. You might want to look up the recommendations that Doug Fattic has made.

Burning is often the result of not enough heat, but in the case of beginners it's probably just the fact that you aren't doing things correctly. If you see an experienced person brazing, they will get the joint up to heat and then regulate the heat by flicking the flame away. I find that being in a calm state of mind is important, and I like to braze while sitting. Dont' rush things, the flux will last longer than it takes to do the job unless you cook it. I learned to braze with a torch that was as big as my arm, so really the tip size is not the thing that's holding you back.

I like the gasflux products that Henry James sells, but you might be better off going to cycle designs. Cycle Design USA


----------



## MannaDesigns (Mar 5, 2013)

Called HJ - Have the C-04 Nickel Bronze filler and Type B Flux on the way. Box of practice tubes from RCP arrived yesterday as well... should be able to start practicing soon! Just need to finish off my mitering setup.

Also, I did several searches on the phred list serve and was having a hard time finding the specific filler and flux called out. I'm sure it's there somewhere though. Thanks for the tip for calling Henry James, they were super helpful. I'm sure I'll be calling them again soon to order tubes!


----------



## afwalker (Apr 26, 2012)

A very educational read is over at Vsalon. It starts by exploring what is needed to run a torch of Propane vs acetylene. It's a nice review of torch handle sizes, and tip sizes. Note the tips for propane are bigger than acetylene due to the difference in btu's between the two gases. I sure learned alot on the whole subject. It's on the second page of threads.
If it's ok to link I'll try, hope it's not against protocol but delete link if needed.
acetylene vs propane
cheers
andy walker


----------



## MannaDesigns (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Andy - that was really helpful. Sadly I think I realized I could have picked out a better torch setup for a beginner. I posted over there, but what I have should work for now.

This post originally was intended to clarify the Correct brazing filler and flux. Just in case someone else comes upon this thread looking for the same answer I ended up with the following, purchased through Henry James: (links spaced as it won't let me post links yet)

w w w.gasflux.com/paste.html - Paste Fluxes - Gasflux
Gasflux Type B Flux

w w w.gasflux.com/brazing.html Brazing Alloys - Gasflux
C-04 Nickel Bronze Filler in 1/16th

Gasflux doesn't have an online store that I found, and I tried my local airgas supplier as well... However HJ hooked me up and were super helpful on the phone.



afwalker said:


> A very educational read is over at Vsalon. It starts by exploring what is needed to run a torch of Propane vs acetylene. It's a nice review of torch handle sizes, and tip sizes. Note the tips for propane are bigger than acetylene due to the difference in btu's between the two gases. I sure learned alot on the whole subject. It's on the second page of threads.
> If it's ok to link I'll try, hope it's not against protocol but delete link if needed.
> 
> andy walker


----------



## bobbotron (Nov 28, 2007)

You could start by brazing the heck out of all kinds of brazing/welding projects before starting on frames. I think people jump in too soon to frame building. Start building/repairing stuff for yourself and others. Here's a firewood holder I made from some old steel rims and a little metal sculpture I made. I plan on making some fireplace tools soon and the base for a table later. Building stuff like this is great brazing practice, gives you good time on the torch (I think very important!) and has a much lower failure penalty than on a frame.

Anyway, just my 2 cents.


----------



## MannaDesigns (Mar 5, 2013)

That's actually exactly what I've been doin! I build furniture as a side hobby as well a I've started building legs for coffee tables and side tables just to get the practice in. Then I try and run a full stick of filler on a piece of scrap just to practice heat control. I'm getting better, but still have a long ways to go for sure. I need to get my files so I can start practicing in the tube scraps I have as well.

Cool stuff by the way!


----------



## Smudgemo (Nov 30, 2005)

I found my heat control for brazing much-improved after I spent time gas-welding a bench for my lathe. Maybe sorta like transferring moto skills to mtb? Brazing is so much calmer and quieter - especially when you blow out the puddle by holding the torch to close while gas-welding.:eekster:


----------



## coconinocycles (Sep 23, 2006)

Aufhauser- Brazing, Welding, Soldering & Metallizing Filler Metals
- Steve Garro, Coconino Cycles.


----------



## Chopshopchopper (Aug 18, 2009)

there was a thread in this forum that had all the information. I had a bookmark in everything but for some reason it disappeared.


----------

